# Feeling tied up over a philosophical question



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Zster said:


> Expecting to do 100% good = unrealistic perfectionism, and, likely, boredom. Taking zero risks to avoid mistakes is not living. Taking some risks to potentially do MORE good (sometimes) and to have fun might result in some mistakes, which can actually be good in the long run if you learn and grow from them. We all wrestle with the balance, and probably all flub it up more than we would like.


I can assure you from expirence that this is true.


----------

